# Central Machinery 9x20 Tooling



## vocatexas (Jul 19, 2017)

I bought another lathe a week or so ago at an auction. It's a Central Machine 9x20. It looks to be barely used.  It came with a three jaw scroll chuck, dead center, live center, drill chuck, follower rest, and steady rest. I've already made a couple of simple projects with it to start learning the basics and that leads to my questions. 

I already see the need for a 4 jaw independent chuck and backing plate. Problem is, I'm not sure what to buy. When I look at advertisements I'm not sure what will and won't fit the machine. I'd also like to buy an entry-level QCTP. Swapping cutting bits for different operations and then setting the angles etc. is already getting to be a pain. There are some bits and some kind of tool holder in the box of extras that came with the machine, but I can't for the life of me figure out how the thing would even attach to the compound. I think it may be missing a part or two. It's a little flat thing with a dovetail on one side and a couple of holes for mounting and that's it. 'India' is stamped on one side.

Those of you that have a similar machine, what do I need and where is the best place to order it from? Some guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## DAT510 (Jul 19, 2017)

Pictures would help


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey Vocatexas,
the asian 920 lathes are mostly similar in pattern and manufacture.
central machinery is a brand the HF sells.
i have not purchased any parts from HF for a lathe, and i'm not sure they offer parts.
Grizzly sells asian lathes here in the states and seem to have parts in stock for most of the products they sell
i'm not sure if they have a good parts department that you can call and ask technical questions about dimensions on a part.
they do show pictures of assemblies and parts, that may or may not assist you in finding what you seek
i'll see if i can dig up a manual for you, but if you do a google search for central machinery  9x20" lathe you may get a few hits
i hope the info is helpful


----------



## gzoerner (Jul 20, 2017)

Voca,

Here's a link to the Grizzly G4000.  It's pretty much what you have.  You can download the Manual and Parts list from here.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-19-Bench-Lathe/G4000?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com


----------

